# What does it cost to join RCI?



## Tfish (Nov 8, 2009)

I own 3 timeshares that I plan to use and not exchange in the near future.

I think that I would like access to either RCI or II's last minute getaways.

I would use at least two per year.

Does this make any sense?

Thanks

Fish


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 8, 2009)

*What Does It Cost to Join RCI*

Fish,

In order to become a member of RCI's exchange program, you must own vacation time at an RCI-affiliated resort. You may submit an enrollment application online using an e-mail form on their website. 

You may also expedite your membership by contacting RCI's Member Services Department at 1-800-338-7777. You will need to have your ownership information available, as well as a credit card for your first year membership fee.

I became an RCI member in 1985 and stopped paying a membership fee as such when I beame a Wyndham Points owner; so I can not provide the current cost for the first year membership fee. Hopefully, it has not gotten to out of line. 

I can tell you that exchange fees on line cost $164.00 and through a Vacation Guide the cost is probably going to be $189.00.


----------

